# A foggy day at the Quintana Jetties & Brazoria Park



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Fog









It was socked in while shooting with my son...so many of the pictures appear to be in black and white! Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*A few more*
























Here's a few more


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

I applaud your determination to go out on a bad day to take pictures and try to make something out of nothing. Those are the days that sharpen your skills. Look forward to seeing more of your efforts in the future.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Is that pink bird for real? 

What great photos, even on a bad weather day you've got my muse dancing. Thank you for sharing these photos.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Koru said:


> Is that pink bird for real?


Yep. It's known as a Roseatte Spoonbill. It gets its pink color from what it eats, just like flamingos.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

NaClH2O said:


> Yep. It's known as a Roseatte Spoonbill. It gets its pink color from what it eats, just like flamingos.


It looks like some wonderful creature from Alice in Wonderland.

Beautiful.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Cool pics Rich!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Very moody looking images. Good job. Especialy like the jetty fishing and the Rosetta images. There's something kinda creepy about seeing a Rosetta Spoonbill and windmill together in the fog. Where was that shot taken?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The roseate spoonbill pix was taken at the Brazoria National Wildlife Refuge near Freeport. It's official address is in Angleton, though. On Saturday....I also had a couple of spoonbills fly over us while we were leaving in the car. Of course, by that time...I'd put the camera away.

I've put the fishing rods away while running my boat back to the dock sometimes. Those are the times that I came upon a couple of diving gulls and I should have kept the rods out!!!

regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Dorado...Thanks very much for noticing the windmill. I actually had to get into a half-kneeling crouch ( hard with this old body) position to get them both in together. 

Incidentally, my wife ALSO likes the moody/foggy fishing scene best. I never thought that it would be considered good at all. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I guess. 

regards, Rich


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Rich
My favorites are the snowy egret pictures, both of them. Its wonderful to see them so unposed, the ruffled-damp look of the second one is pretty amusing and the straight on look of the first one is different, he is really checking you out.

Is that a kestrel in the second pic? A very damp, unhappy looking kestrel.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Kestral? I'm afraid that my son is the birder. I know that is not what he called it, but I don't remember the name that he used. As time goes on, I'm sure I'll have to learn more of the correct names for these birds. They make wonderfu,.....and moving a little...subjects.. rich










.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh dear... there I was sitting looking at these new photos you've put up Rich and scrolling down with my little mouse wheel and I just have to admit to you, I burst out laughing when I saw the white bird's yellow feet planted on the rock. It just looks so comical with its shoulders hunkered, its knees locked in place and it's yellow feet splayed out.  Gorgeous! You are so lucky to have all these wonderful varied birds around! Thank you for sharing them with us. 

Unfortunately I can't return the favour of bird photos as my camera doesn't take very clear distance shots. We do have some great birds here though. Maybe in the future somewhere, I'll get to share some of them with you as you are sharing yours.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Its definately a falcon...Kestrel, possibly a peregrine....but I would be interested in hearing what your son thought since he saw it in person. Hard to tell from the angle of the photo. Nice capture though! 

And Koru, we have so many interesting coastal birds but the egrets and herons are probably the most entertaining. That little snowy egret certainly is living up to the reputation!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Roseate Spoonbills get their color from eating Pink Flamingos??

MsAddicted, the falcon is a female Merlin.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

have been here lately but like the one of the jetties and that spoonbill crane.cool


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Roseate Spoonbills get their color from eating shellfish.. Rich


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

chubri777 said:


> MsAddicted, the falcon is a female Merlin.


Hmmm, hadnt thought about that. The facial markings, especially the "moustache" seem pretty strong which was leading me in a different direction. But then I am not a falcon expert, lol!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ms Addicted..I finally got back with my son. He tells me that the bird is, as you say, a type of Falcon..it is called a ****Merlin-- a/k/a pigeon hawk....*** Rich

I found this reference on the internet. http://www.centralpets.com/animals/birds/raptors/rpt2945.html


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

I continue to be impressed by our 2Cool photographers! They consistently take adverse conditions and "see" the beauty of the situation. Thanks for sharing.


----------

